# New Horse



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2015)

I am trying out a new horse with the understanding that if he doesn't work out he will return to his owner. He is 35" with a very long back. My harnesses will not fit him. I am ordering a longer back strap for one harness and sending the back strap off to be lengthened on the other.

Rowdy has been extremely socialized, worn a saddle and toted children. I put the harness on him and it was a non-event, so I am hoping he will take to driving readily. He has never worn a bit, however, so we will be working on that. I had to order a wider bit for him as he is larger than horses I've had before. I decided to order the french link for him.

He is unregistered. His mother was registered, but sire is unknown. I think the sire must have been a shetland, however, as Rowdy poses like one and has the overall look of one. His mother was a very nice little driving horse.

One thing I really notice when we are out for our walks, he really likes to move out. No dawdling or looking around. I think this characteristic bodes well for his driving style.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 9, 2015)

He's cute, Marsha.

Hope he does well for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 9, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> He's cute, Marsha.
> 
> Hope he does well for you. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks! Hope my new bit comes today. I've been reviewing my TTouch book with some training methods and personality types.

I am thinking now Ranger might have done better with a bitless bridle, since his mouth was so short. Perhaps bit discomfort was part of his behavior problem. This horse has a nice, long mouth. A vet did his teeth recently, but I will feel better when my dentist comes in spring.

Can you tell me any experiences you may have had with a horse with a long back? I think for driving he should be fine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2015)

Got the new bit and the harness parts so I tried them all on him last night. He stood pretty well while I figured out where to punch the holes.

As we prepared to ground drive today I was taken aback to find that he WILL NOT MOVE if he does not know what to do. I finally got him to walk forward by pushing him from behind and then he went willingly. At first there was zero response to rein pressure, but I just kept working and he was beginning to figure out that something was going on with the bit. If I asked him to whoa, he had to have a push from behind to get going again. I've heard about horses like this, but never encountered one before. His long back is really something to get used to--his head seems really far away when one is behind him!

We're starting with ground tying from the beginning of the harness training and I think that is a good thing.

He was quite spoiled, so we are working on respect. Not many treats; I like to use scratches. He must take a step back away from me when I approach. I can see his ears coming up and his demeanor is more outward now.

I saw him galloping as fast as he could go in the pasture this morning. I don't think he has ever lived anywhere where he could gallop.

Any hints to work effectively with a horse that won't move when he is unsure what to do would be helpful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2015)

My sister came to help me today. We put the halter over his bridle so she could get him to move forward with the lead rope on my cues. It was a different problem as he wanted to follow her! But he was giving to the bit pretty well by the end of his lesson. She helped me put the sulky on him--I was worried he would not fit in my vehicles. But he fit fine. I will try solo next time, but if he still seems unsure, she will come back and help me again.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 14, 2015)

I think, Marsha, that your new horse needs a bit of work on cues before you try to drive. I don't know his background but it sounds like he is new to driving and if so he needs first to understand a 'go forward' cue with you leading him. I do this first while beside the horse and then I ask them to walk around me in a circle that gets larger and eventually I step more behind them so when I try to drive them ahead they understand that it is ok to walk ahead of me. Next I will put lines on either side of a halter and ask with the lines that they flex their neck toward the pull while I stand at their shoulder then further behind them. When they will give to the lines and go forward I can begin to ground drive. They should understand 'whoa' before all of this starts anyway. The fact that your horse will stand still when confused is IMO a fabulous bonus. It suggests he will have the mind to be a truly reliable driving horse to me. Much harder to deal with one who wants to dance in circles when confused. If after you are confidant the horse knows to cue and command to go forward, I use walk on, but anything that comes easily to mind each time (using the same words or phrases is important) even a cluck sound, will work fine, and can be relied on to turn when asked from halter and bit the horse still refuses to walk forward because he is unsure you can try 'unlocking' his feet by having him step to the side a step or 2 the try forward again. He sounds to me like a lovely sensible boy and I expect to be seeing posts in no time about your wonderful excursions with him






BTW, I've explained this in more detail than you might have needed because I thought it possible a less experienced person than you are might read it and would want to know the process more clearly. It may be that you have done all this already and just not posted it so if it seems redundant please just ignore it


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips! I've worked with him on walks for a couple of weeks and I thought he was doing very well at giving to pressure. I thought he was ready for ground driving. But the bit threw him for a loop. Something new. I am thinking he just needs to build confidence in what he knows. I think his owner worked with him some at first, but the last couple of years he has just been standing around in a pen.

Also, I think I will lower the reins to the sides of the saddle and see if the pressure there gives him a better cue than the reins through the terrets.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 15, 2015)

Marsha you described Seven to a T, he just stands and looks at me if he doesn't understand what I'm asking and if he doesn't want to do what is asked. Also, I have learned from the few times he escaped and visited the people down the road that he moves right along when I'm walking him back home. Head is up, ears are perked and I have to high step it to keep up with him. Eventually he should make a fine driving horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2015)

We soloed yesterday and he has figured out walking ahead of me. Now we can work on giving to the bit. My overcheck won't fit him so I will extend it with a bootlace. He keeps moving with his nose on the ground so we need to deal with that. Not eating grass, more like a hound dog on the scent.

He has a smart bump. Hope that does not mean he is smarter than I!


----------



## MiniNHF (Sep 17, 2015)

I would work on keeping his head up without the overcheck, the reason being that he will start to rely on that vs being trained to keep his head at a certain height and balancing himself without aid from something else. We always train our horses without overchecks etc and may practice with them on loose the day before we leave for the show and then of coruse have them on at the show that way they never become dependent on them.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 17, 2015)

Seven walks with his nose to the ground also, but his reason is to eat the grass. Keep working on that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 21, 2015)

Rowdy is doing better ground driving. He is moving forward well with just a wiggle of my fingers and verbal cue. He is still resistant to turns, but is getting softer; I really suspect something in his mouth, or chiro issues may be part of the problem. I will follow up on both of those. We are still working on respect of space; his owner thought it was so cute when he frisked her for treats. He is a big, strong boy and I am determined he stays out of my space, so that is an ongoing lesson.

The overcheck is working well to keep his head up. It is loose enough he can almost sniff the ground, but not quite. He is already beginning to give up that behavior.

So far he seems very sane.

It is difficult for me in some ways to start this new horse, as Ranger zapped my confidence somewhat. That is normal, and we will work through it.


----------



## MiniNHF (Sep 22, 2015)

One way if you can tell if he is stiff in the neck and needs a chiro is to stand to the side and make him bend his head and neck around to his side, if he throws a fit or shows a lot of resistance that means he has an issue. My stallion went stiff at one point and we had a chiro come out and he has been fine since then.

Teeth can always be a problem, before we even start ground driving we make sure their teeth are done and sometimes have to have the dentist out a few times a year if they are younger and teeth are still moving, shifting around. My gelding had his teeth done this spring and now I need to get the dentist back out again because something isn't right.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2015)

I have an email out to the dentist to call me when her route comes this way. His owner took him to the vet for floating right before I got him, but I know from experience that usually isn't ideal. I don't really want to haul him 2 hours to the chiro, so will wait till there are enough local customers for her to make a farm call. She was just here last month, unfortunately. He neck seems flexible; I am thinking the problem may be more in his poll, or tmj. The dentist needs to come before the chiro, imo.

He did really well this morning. We did some trotting (not too far, puff puff), transitioning from walk/trot/whoa.

He dropped for me to clean his sheath this morning--he really seems to be a mellow fellow. However, the hitched cart will tell...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2015)

Dentist out today. He had a few points but she said he had a very good mouth.

I have led him with the cart hitched and he did fine. I will ground drive with the cart next. Baby steps. He let me clip his head without issue.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2015)

I took Rowdy into town today to the Riding Club arena. I felt it would be helpful for him to have some boundaries. Invited his owner to come and see his progress. I ground drove and then got into the cart. He had some challenge working in the deeper footing of an arena set up for big horses, as he is still building his driving muscles. Still did not want to go left; I got by his head and we worked on crossing-over his feet; for some reason he just isn't comfortable turning left. By the time we finished, he was going left a little better. It was easy to get out of the EZ cart when I needed to.

His owner loved on him a little; I couldn't tell if he recognized her or not. He seems more bonded to me. She was thrilled that he was learning a job and looked good.

I wish the arena didn't have such deep footing; I'd love to set up the barrels and cones and work with him there.

I made the commitment to purchase him from her.

Took my camera, but we got busy and forgot to take pictures.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been working with him, leading him with the cart. He wears a bridle, but I lead with a halter over the bridle. I want him to get used to the feel of the cart in lots of situations. I know this is not ideal, but sometimes we have to do what we have to do.

Had him to the chiropractor today and he was locked up on his left side badly. No wonder he would not/could not turn left very well. Some issues in the poll and tmj on one side. Have to let him rest a couple of days, then we will try and see if he is more comfortable with the left turn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2015)

I am frustrated so I am taking him to a trainer. He led a very spoiled life and I cannot discern what behavior is spoiled brat and what is frustration because he cannot figure out what I want. I need someone to evaluate our progress. After she works with him, we will work together.

He is turning left fine now. I think the chiro really helped with that.

He is perfectly comfortable with the cart and is very sane. We just need to work through our frustration. The trainer assured me that frustration for both driver and horse is normal. But I need help getting through it.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 17, 2015)

My hardest one to break has been my spoiled brat one. I don't do a lot with him cause I feel he is too small for my cart so I don't push it. but when I do it's never plain sailing and I'm almost back to square one with backing up and forgetting how to turn. Stick a mint in his mouth and he will roll over and play dead if you tell him too. Maybe driving hasn't got enough "reward" if you know what I mean. Spoiled ones are used to rewards haha.

Hope it goes well with the trainer


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2015)

I dropped him off at boarding school today. She took him for a walk then ground drove him, while I observed. She said she could tell already that he had "respect issues"--euphemism for spoiled brat. I told her I really wanted to know if he would be a suitable driving horse for me. She knows what I need. Looking forward to hearing her evaluation!

I've been a little blue this afternoon. Dropping him off was an admission that my training wasn't working. And my Dapper Dan is missing his pasture companion.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 20, 2015)

can train the very best with a blank canvas but one that needs to be undone first can beat the best. That's always why most trainers want untouched horses. The word spoiled is used for a very good reason so don't blame yourself


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 22, 2015)

Those are true words of wisdom in Rocklone's post. 

Hang in there Marsha, it is not easy differentiating spoiled from uneducated sometimes.They can be a puzzlement. Ask me how I know!

Hopefully you will have a wonderful driving partner very soon!

He is very cute. And it sounds like progress is being made since you got him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2015)

Trainer called today with an update. She really likes him and her evaluation is that he will work well for me. She believes he has what it takes for a good driving horse. She wants to keep him a little longer, though, to work through some of his bad behavior habits. That is fine with me; I am so happy she gave me a thumb's up on him.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 24, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 24, 2015)

Thats super! When does she plan to get you in to do work with him?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2015)

Some bad weather is moving in so I will bring him home till the weather clears. We'll have a good talk when I pick him up tomorrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, we had our talk. She recognized the problem with him--a lack of respect--but feels confident that he will work through it.

Some things I am doing are bad, such as when I am scratching or petting him I allow him to push his head on me or even rest his head on me in a possessive way. Not allowed. A soft touch on his part is allowed, but not a "bossy" touch. I know what's she's talking about so I will do my best to overcome this behavior on my part so I can help him be well-adjusted.

I can do lead-line work with him but no ground driving. She wants to have him solid with that before she lets me ground drive him.

This calls for a serious lesson in humility on my part. But I asked for her help so I will do my best to follow her instructions.

I'll take him back next week when the weather stabilizes. We are due for rain storms and freezing rain through the next several days.

She is enthusiastic about his driving potential.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 25, 2015)

Your posts are very good and informative, I'm thinking the best thing for seven and me is for him to go to a trainer. He is also a spoiled brat and it's all my fault for being so passive and treating him like a child instead of a horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2015)

I took a crop (I think it is actually a hog bat) with me out to feed tonight. No more monkeyshines. A light smack and Rowdy went to his own dish to wait his turn. Another tap to convince him to wait for my approval to eat. Everything was calm and harmony. Ears up.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 26, 2015)

I've really enjoyed hearing your progress with your horses. Thank you for sharing Rowdy's progress with us.

Just so that you know, there are trainers who also have a horse that comes along that "stumps" them. Many a trainer has gone to another for a little "give N' take" session" that will include ?s which will spawn ideas w/ the horse in question (yea, a lot don't ask/talk about a problem directly). It works.

I'm glad that it's working out so well for you. Rowdy is a cute fella and I look forward to the day when you say "YAY, we are driving now!"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2015)

Rowdy went back to school today. We expect a week of mild weather so we wanted to take advantage of it. I didn't do much with him while he was here as the weather was terrible. But hopefully I did not UNDO anything!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2015)

Update on Rowdy:

"He is doing well, definitely improving in all areas and thinking new things. I do enjoy the challenge!"

She said he got his gate opened yesterday and she found him in with her goats grazing. Now she'll have to secure the gate better. I would probably not be happy if her goats did a barber job on his mane or tail...

She is the only person I've known who teaches her goats tricks. She is an amazing trainer. She studies her animals and works with their herd/flock mentality. Very focused.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2015)

The trainer is a firm believer in the overcheck. She feels strongly that it helps the horse to learn how it feels to hold his body correctly. I have heard so much passionate opinion pro and con on this forum. I intend to go with her technique for now, in order to follow through with his training. Later, I may change my mind.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 7, 2015)

I am one who would disagree on the overcheck; I have and do occasionally use a sidecheck; mostly if needed to help prevent grabbing for grass. After extensive study into some of the techniques of successful 'big horse' trainers, training for a 'complete' driving horse(as opposed to a breed show ring horse, which in my view is often a very different situation),I have learned that the horse should be taught to fully accept,and ultimately to seek, contact with the bit. This takes TIME. I begin by letting the horse carry the bit in a simple, blinder-free headstall, no noseband. Let the horse eat with it on eventually, under your eye, of course, in order to become fully accustomed to it. I don't try to ground drive until there is a solid foundation of round pen or longe line work. Once I do, I have a flat halter,well fit, on under the basic bridle, and I attach the driving lines to the lower side rings of the halter, NOT to the bit. I let the horse become used to wearing the harness saddle w/ backstrap and crupper, then pass the lines through the tug loops, not the terrets, for ground driving until the horse is quite well along, as using the terrets can too often result in the horse turning to face you...and, doesn't accustom the horse to the feel of the lines passing around its haunch, which is an aid to acceptance of Breeching.(I FIRNLY believe all driving horses should be trained to breeching; it can easily be removed for the show ring...How I wish I could get more people to realize the benefits of a horse 'broke' to the use of breeching, esp. mini horse people; it enables the horse to both 'push' and back its load properly. I also have utilized the sliding side rein as an aid to the horse in learning to carry itself, and in learning to seek bit contact. I like to do some ground driving over cavalletti to aid in this; the horse tends to 'reach down' as it pays attention to where it is putting its feet. I don't like to use fixed side reins, even those w/ 'elastic'...certainly not on a green horse, and mostly, never. I use stretching and bending exercises to make the horse more supple and responsive, but not excessively. Just my experience and beliefs, after training my own since I began doing so at age 14.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2015)

Trainer had some interesting insights into Rowdy. She says he is a "city boy"--loves the activity and stimulation of working in town. When she takes him out to isolated places he is not as comfortable. He loves barking dogs, 4 wheelers, folks in their yards, traffic. He has met cows and is now okay with them! He doesn't do as well in the wide open spaces. That is where I worked him before (that's where I live!) so this is an interesting observation for me. She explained to me why she thinks he is this way. It's part of the "respect issues". They are working through it. She said he will be perfect for parades and any activities with people. He loves people.

She is working him on ground.exercises to teach him more about using his hind end, as she does not feel he is "following his nose" well yet.

He and one of her goats have taken to each other and become buddies. The goat tries to keep Rowdy from leaving the yard and wants to follow on their workouts. I hope this does not mean that I have to get a goat...

She doesn't want me to bring Rowdy home for good until he is "solid".

I have never sent a horse out to a trainer before. Those of you who have, do you have a feeling that he doesn't really belong to you any more? I'm paying the bills but I feel he is bonding with some other "boss mare".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2015)

Dropped by to visit Rowdy today. I didn't have time to stay for a ground driving lesson, but I observed some ground work. She says he is doing well, though hasn't gotten the good habits solid yet. I plan to bring him home next week, though I think he really enjoys where he is; there is lots more companionship and interesting goings-on. Too bad; he will just have to endure being at my boring, isolated place again!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 12, 2015)

At least you know that he won't be frightened by lots of activity but interested in it all!

That's really cool that you are also able to stop in at the trainers' place. That was one thing I had an exceptionally hard thing doing when mine have been out - simply because the trainers' were all so far away. I had to *really work* to schedule visiting times - both to check in and to have the paid for instruction times with them and the trainer before they came home with me.

The only time I didn't face that was in 2010 when I took the ponies to the trainer's place (draft horse trainer that was only about 5 miles from us) 1x a week from May thru November to have our lessons. But those ponies didn't stay over there - I did most of their work at home and even had "homework" that I was supposed to work on between lessons...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2015)

Paula, I think the opposite is true for this horse. He is more unsure when he is in a wide-open, quiet place. And he has seen cows there and passed the cow test!

Yes, it is nice he is close enough to visit, about 25 miles. We have had so much turmoil lately, I have not been as often as I would like.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2015)

Perhaps you can get him an endless loop recording of city noises when he comes home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2015)

Supposed to pick him up on Tuesday. My head is swiveling over the overcheck controversy. Both sides are saying sensible, valid things. The trainer is rock-solid in her belief in it and backs up her opinion with good reasons. I've been through this before several years ago.

I think the idea of an overcheck bit makes sense, rather than attaching the overcheck to the rein bit.

I think I will just keep an open mind about it and see how things go when I begin to work with him myself. The problem with an open mind is the danger that one's brains will fall out...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2015)

Picked Rowdy up today and I am so pleased. His eye is soft and gentle, he is relaxed and composed. We spent about 2 hours ground driving and I walked along, observing. This is good for me as one sees many different things from the side than just from the back. He has been very happy there; I sort of felt bad taking him away.

She said he is definitely ready to go in the cart, though I should ground drive him a few times first.

I have some handling tips to keep him from reverting to the spoiled brat and intend to follow them.

He doesn't mind cows, snarling dogs, loud vehicles and has enjoyed the company of dwarf nigerian goats.

She rather hated to see him leave and was full of compliments on what a good boy he is. She says he should give me many years of driving pleasure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2015)

He is so smart! He tried all his old spoiled tricks on me today! I did all the things the trainer showed me. We will see how long he tries to manipulate me before accepting his new habits.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 24, 2015)

O, Marsha, that is so awesome (on the 22 December post) - I'm so happy for you! I know that you've looked for a while for the next "perfect partner".

OOPS - well - let us know how it goes from here on out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 24, 2015)

He will be fine. Very typical and not to worry--unless I allow him to revert to Mr Spoiled. As soon as the Christmas rush is over we will start work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2016)

Between ice storms, power outage challenges, and now we are knee deep in mud, it's been hard to follow up on his training. Hoping to get back into some kind of routine soon. We did go for a walk recently, just to get his feet out on dry, solid ground for a bit. He remembered some of his lessons, but we had trouble also. There is so much traffic on our little rural road now because of a bridge closure, it is difficult to work; if I ask him to do something because a vehicle is coming, there isn't enough time to make sure my command is followed properly. And the road is the only dry spot right now. Even our pond is overflowing again, right through the horse motel. (Definitely have that on the list to move--but where?? It's a mess.) After several years of drought, we are just not used to all this wet stuff.

Many horse folk never get to work with their horses in the winter, so I should not feel impatient. I need to wait for better conditions so we can set ourselves up for success.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally got to ground drive yesterday. We worked in the pasture, which was like moving in, what I image, a sphagnum marsh. Water is still running freely across the property but I found the higher ground with some boulders and trees to do circles around. It was rather weird, wading through the watery pasture. Clear and clean water flowing over the grass, except where we tramp alot and had made mud.

Rowdy was resistant at first and I had to bring him out of a few twirls. If I was very focused and stern and stalled the twirl with a good smack before he got started we did better. We did circles, half halts, and stands for about an hour. About half way through he was doing great. I feel confident he is on the way to acquiring his new good habits.

More snow moving in later in the week, but hope I can get him out again today. And maybe it will be dry enough to rake some of the mud off them. Trimmer was here last week and I was embarrassed for him to see them. What a mess it's been. But hey! the days are getting longer now, right?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2016)

He did much better today. He was relaxed, ears up, willing. Sun is out! Life is good!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2016)

Just got an email from Pat Elder of Rosa Roca training. She has my former horse Ranger in training. He is back to his registered name of Cowboy and is doing great. Expect to see him on the show circuit this year! Great example of matching a horse and owner; sometimes there is someone better for a horse than I.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 17, 2016)

Marsha -

I think it is awesome that you recognized that you and Ranger just weren't going to work out together. And it's great to hear that he's going on and doing other things, too.

**********

One of the reasons that I didn't do well as a public, for owners, horse trainer is I've found that over the years I like a specific personality of horse or pony. While I can still work with *some* of the others, it takes longer for me (no 30 day wonders here!) and that was problematic with the owners. Then, too, I didn't like taking someone's "problems", fixing them and sending the horse home after working with the owner as well and then finding out a few months later that the horse is right back to his/her old bad habits. Often, it's due to the owner not working with the horse (time under saddle, wet saddle blankets, time in harness, mileage) - the horse goes back to what was previously set long before the training I did. Worse, is finding out the horse had reverted from someone else or overhearing someone who didn't know who I was saying nasty things about the training the horse had received BUT after going home the owner hadn't touched the horse!

I have two horse trainer acquaintances that often get horses in every spring for a "tune-up". The owners know that their horse(s) need that "tune-up" after going for several months of no work/schooling. After a 15-30 day work with the trainer, they go home and are fine - all spring, summer & fall. The owner(s) are smart and they get to enjoy their horses - after the "tune-up".

I even have found with the ponies I have, that sometimes temperaments haven't worked. And in some that passes along to the foals, no matter who the sire is.

The one mare that I purchased with a sucking filly at her side - her daughter as a weanling was flighty and hard to deal with. As a yearling, she wasn't any better - I sent her out to be trained and shown and she at least got better about some things and did OK in the ring (she was a late foal and didn't show well as she looked like a baby while others looked mature). When the filly came home, she was no better really and VERY over-reactive the more I worked with her. I hated it and began to really dislike her. In the meantime, with help, we'd gotten her dam started in harness. I never did trust her by herself OR much when was by myself - but as a pair she did OK. She seemed to depend on her "partner". I was OK with that. We'd done a lot of ground work with her, she was fine with having legs/hooves handled AND since she was a digger - she often had either cardboard boxes or empty water/soda bottles tossed in the holes to slow her down and accustom her to stuff around her legs/hooves. Fine with that. Found out later - not fine with that while driving down the road!! On 2 different incidents (with well over 90 solid days of driving) - she had a complete meltdown while in harness and driving when she hit something on the ground that made noise/moved. The 2nd - was a hot wire that had been dropped for the riders/drivers to cross thru a pasture. It wasn't hot and all she had to do was step over it like her partner did. She caught it with her hoof and pulled it a bit (it came right loose but you'd a thought she'd had the heck shocked out of her) - she came completely unglued at that point. Ended up getting her left rear leg over the tongue of the forecart I was driving that day - pretty decently peeling the skin off of it (OUCH). She did get her leg on the correct side, the trace that had come loose while she was pulling her shenanigans was rehooked by another person for me and we both got over the shakes. We had to continue driving as we were miles from the trailers/trail head at that point. She did eventually settle and she wasn't lame - but neither of us really seemed to trust each other again after that. I sure didn't want to hook her by myself - my confidence in my abilities at that point were questioned by me. Again, in the meantime, she produced a surprise colt whom we didn't know who the sire was (not one of ours - would have been pregnant before she was delivered to me) and the colt was no different than the filly I'd purchased with the mare (we didn't know who his sire was but wasn't the same as filly). Didn't end up selling him, euthanized him when a growth in his abdomen was very large and surgical removal wasn't an option... Turned out, it was not cancerous though cause not known and was the size of a basketball - at 18 months of age. When the opportunity arrived, I traded the mare and her 2 yr old filly for another mare related to her but with very different lineage on the dams side. That was a wonderful thing all the way around! The new mare will make a NICE larger riding pony for our granddaughters AND a harness pony as well when I get her going. In the meantime, she is one that just foaled a pretty nice colt last September. I have one of her daughters (purchased at the same time as the other mare/filly) and several of her other foals have made GREAT show ponies and/or have been exported and doing well in the countries they went to. I'm excited both about that AND about the mare I GET ALONG WITH SO WELL...

In other ponies, the flighty personality/attitude doesn't pass to the foal. I currently have two mares that are "wild" and over-reactive. One may never be trained to harness now (you never know tho, maybe?) as I have lots of youngsters coming up that are ready to start harness training - however her two sons (ours - she'd had 4 other foals before we got her and all are doing great w/ their owners as well as show/driving ponies - 2 are full brothers to 1 of ours) by different stallions are completely DIFFERENT than her and one was shown in halter and is already started driving and the other colt is our 2nd JR stallion and will be started in harness. He will also make a superb riding pony (I believe) just like his sire! I'm hoping that he will sire foals like his daddy did as well. The 2nd mare - she supposedly was well trained to drive, was shown and did lead line. I'm wondering if something didn't happen. She gets so tense when she's handled - that she will "bull" right over/thru you. She will eventually relax but she's 21 this year, so... She just foaled the filly on 26 Dec (Blitzen) and I feel like my time might be better spent to play/work with the filly than to bother with the mare. Lead line? I don't think I'll be putting my granddaughters on her at all!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2016)

I have hooked the sulky and am ground driving. Husband thinks I should get in, but I am going to ground drive a little longer. I want his new lessons to be a habit before I get in.

More rain and snow so we have lost any solid ground again. Now we gave an "arctic blast" moved in. One good thing--he should never have a problem crossing puddles in the future.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2016)

Haven't had much chance to work with Rowdy. Weather has been weird. Today we started out with freezing fog, but about 3 pm it got up to 38 and the sun came out. So we got to work. I hooked the sulky and we ground drove about 2 miles. I really need to work on more circles and figure 8's with him, but we went out on the road today. Ducks on a pond were new and interesting but the cows were a non-event today. I did get into the sulky for a little while, then unhooked and did more circles without the sulky. I plan to order a new bridle for him. He is so hairy, my A size doesn't fit exactly right. I tried to measure his head today for a bridle, but not sure how accurate it is with the winter yak look.

We are continuing to work on Stand. His whoa is very good.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2016)

Thats fab 

I would not try to fit a bridle to a winter pony lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Thats fab
> 
> I would not try to fit a bridle to a winter pony lol


I need a bridle for him that fits all season. This one does not fit around his ears well now and the blinders are not in the ideal position.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2016)

I went out on the road in the cart yesterday for the first time since his training session. We did circles in the yard first. He is still a little resistant on the circles and figure 8s, but gets better as the lesson goes along. My rural roads are still muddy and the ruts are so deep it is impossible to take the cart on them. So I am limited in my driving area, unless I want to get on the busy paved road.

I got my new Starlake bridle and he wore it for the first time. Took my camera out to take a picture of it on him, and wouldn't you know the battery was dead. I will try again today. The blinders don't seem right to me. I will send the picture to Starlake and see if they can see what I'm doing wrong. (I've never seen a bridle I like as well as my old Big Dee one; can't get them any more.)

Transitioning from trot down to walk will take some work, but he is listening well.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jan 28, 2016)

Love my Starlake harness/ bridle, the blinders took some adjusting when I first got the bridle from shipping as they are often tossed around but it fits my guy great now


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2016)

Starlake suggested lowering the part between the ears for the blinders. That did help. I did return the throatlatch piece however and requsested linger one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2016)

My husband was able to get a few pictures. So good to have some pictures of yourself so you can see what is going on from the side. I see that Rowdy is gaping in the turns, which tells me we need lots more work in circles so he can relax in the turns. I see I may need to adjust the shaft level a little. These pictures were taken in a very rough pasture area, so movement was not smooth.

We did some road work that day and practiced transitions. He had trouble coming down from a trot to walk, but got smoother as we worked. It will just take experience. There was no hint of out-of-control in the trot, just enjoying the movement and not wanting to slow down.

I need to try for some pictures out on the smooth road. I am rural and we just have to take our terrain as we find it.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 1, 2016)

I enjoyed the pictures.He looks very happy. I wish I could get out and drive mine but it has gone from ice to mud.

I don't have a flat place to work either, just my back field.

Do you like the side check? I might need a new bridle and they look more comfortable to me.

I like your boots, by the way!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2016)

The side check works differently than an overcheck. The side check gives more flexibilitly with the bit. I'm still using a check on him because he likes to put his nose on the ground. He looks like a hound dog on the scent. After we've worked through that, I'll probably take the check off. If you get a new bridle, it will likely have both checks as an option. The trainer who worked with me believes the check helps to keep the harness straight from head to tail, and helps the horse learn how to carry himself. There are passionate beliefs on both sides of the issue. I'm not experienced enough to argue either way. But I think it is better for the horse to discipline himself for lowering his head than it is for me to keep smacking him for doing it. So I'll keep using the check for now.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2016)

Where I drive there are a lot of tempting, tasty weeds about knee high. So I use a check for the same reason as you, I'd rather he ends up being his own disciplinarian when he goes to grab them than have to pick at him for it. I hate always being the "bad guy".


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 3, 2016)

Marsha,

I've been wanting to comment here for the longest. THANK YOU for sharing your entire journey with us! It takes a brave person to share on the internet.

I admire your willingness to honestly assess your horses and yourself. You let go of one you just didn't connect with, and that takes GUTS.

You've listened and absorbed what your trainer said. I very much like that every session you review what went well and what needs improvement.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2016)

I have learned so much from this forum over the last 10 years or so. So many have generously shared their experience and knowledge. If anyone can benefit from my posts that would be great. And if anyone sees things where I can improve I hope he will chime in.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2016)

We got to go out again. I only ground drove a few circles before entering the cart. He was startled by cows on tge drive but reacted appropriatly. I think he will be one of those horses that can be taken out of a pasture and driven safely. I am noticing that he behaves better when I do not fondle and love on him; he reverts to the spoiled behavior then. The trainer warned me about that. Maybe someday, but not yet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 10, 2016)

Took Rowdy to the trainer's yesterday for a drive. It was the first time she had seen him with the cart and she was thrilled with his progress. We both rode in the cart and practiced getting in and out with a good "stand". She set up some cones, and I tried to do the cones, keeping my tire patterns consistent, but didn't do that too well! He needs more work on circles, but he was definitely more relaxed in the turns.

It was so nice to drive by big trash cans and noisy equipment and not have to be alert for a bolt. I believe we will have happy driving for many years.

When I got home, I called the woman I got him from to tell her how well he is doing. She had him from a foal and through her good and bad times carried him around with her. She got into drugs and couldn't keep him anymore, so that is how she came to sell him to me. She never taught him anything, but he never had an unkind word or action so he is super friendly and happy with people. I wanted her to know that he is doing well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2016)

We were doing so well, then yesterday was terrible. I took him to town to drive with my sister. He did alright at first, but by the end of the 2 hour drive, he said he had enough and began to have tantrums. He would not listen to my cues. We did get back to the trailer safely but I will be going back to ground driving for a while. The trainer thinks it is because he did whatever he wanted for 6 years of his life, and the tantrums helped him get his way so it is a habit with him. We will have to continue to work to develop his new habits. Also, I had lost my favorite whip and was using one I'm not comfortable, with so my cues may have been less defined. He is basically a very good boy, so I am sure we can work through it. But I was pretty discouraged yesterday.

One good thing, there was no bolting. His tantrum was backing and pivoting to evade.


----------

